# Are fuentes and keffals e-dating?



## Lithuophile (Jul 22, 2022)

Both decide to attack the farms at the same time, fuentes lusts after trannies and keffals is a tranny, keffals also likes ratio'ing people and fuentes likes funny FBI crime ratios


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 22, 2022)

Nick Fuentes wants to be unbirthed inside Keffal's bussy.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Jul 22, 2022)

I thought Nick liked femboys that still had dicks on them?


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Jul 22, 2022)

I honestly wouldn't doubt it if Nick was dating a tranny or fixing to become a tranny. Keffals fits Nick's criteria to become a Cozi groyper: young male, white, retarded, irrationally hates women, and not very muscular.


----------



## Retink (Jul 22, 2022)

They'd make a good cow couple.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 22, 2022)

yes.


----------



## Pillar of Autism (Jul 23, 2022)

AMHOLIO said:


> I thought Nick liked femboys that still had dicks on them?


Yeah, Nick likes the pole, not the hole


----------



## AMHOLIO (Jul 23, 2022)

Pillar of Autism said:


> Yeah, Nick likes the pole, not the hole


Then lol Keffals got the chop already, they'd be in a weird power couple where they'd spend all their time grooming young men as business partners, but nothing more.


----------



## Montreal Duran (Jul 24, 2022)

God I wish; it would be a waste to not publish my 350,000 word fanfic on Keffals going to AFCon, and being charmed by the manletxican.


----------

